# Thanos vs Dr. Strange



## Id (Jan 3, 2006)

Well we know that Dr. Strange>GL (any)

But how does he stack up to the Mad Titan?

No prep time
Blood Lust is on
Thanos has all his tech and the reality Gem 
Dr. Strange has all his mystic Items

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh and bubbles I already know who you are voting for!.....


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 3, 2006)

Well the problem with Thanos against Strange is Thanos has a cosmic awareness too, which means strange couldn't just kill him in the astral plane.

His Technology might be a bit too much for strange too(his Shields can tank a shot from a fully powered galactus, his blasts could take out a Heavy Armoured clone of himself etc)

Take away the realilty gem part, giving Thanos the ability to control all realility is too much.

Everyone knows i'm 100% bias due to being the bigged Thanos fan ever, but strange is also one of my fav characters.

I'll state a few things to help people tho-

1- If things were looking had against Thanos he couldn't retreat against strange, Dr Stranges teleportation powers match or exceed thanos (Thanos does his by technology, strange casts a spell)

2- Dr Stranges enemys are almost all cosmic level, for example Dormammu, Kaluu and Nightmare.

3- Dr Strange is the most powerful Magic user on the planet, his cloak enables him to fly, his main source of attacks comes from illusions and mystical blasts, hes also in possesion of the Eye of Agamotto which allows him to read minds and dispel illusions.


Edit- Pfft i didn't spot teh white writing untill after i posted the rest of it  and your dead right as always  good match tho


----------



## Id (Jan 3, 2006)

Bubble said:
			
		

> Edit- Pfft i didn't spot teh white writing untill after i posted the rest of it  and your dead right as always  good match tho



Yeah Lets find out the scope of power both of thease Characters have. As of right now I think its even. 

(No human should  be this  strong!:S )


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 3, 2006)

If i get time i'll do a Thanos Entery in the power directory later tonight


----------



## Bullet (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanos wins without prep, with prep Strange wins.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 3, 2006)

One example of Stranges powers, remember Omega is TWICE as strong as galactus.


----------



## Spacey (Jan 3, 2006)

Omg Dr. Strange seems cool does he have his own series or does he appear more often in any othe or something?


----------



## Insipidipity (Jan 3, 2006)

Bullet said:
			
		

> Thanos wins without prep, with prep Strange wins.


Isn't Thanos with prep = thanos who got the Infinity Gauntlet and the HotU?  The same one that took on almost every hero in the universe and won.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 3, 2006)

Insipidipity said:
			
		

> Isn't Thanos with prep = thanos who got the Infinity Gauntlet and the HotU?  The same one that took on almost every hero in the universe and won.



That's if he can get those Items though, Strange may try to get them too, plus Strange most powerful spells come from him having prep time.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 3, 2006)

Preptime Strange can go around and recruit the help of all the mystical entities, like Agamatto, Hoggoth, Cyttorak etc etc 

And without PIS, Thanos is nothing


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanos would win.

He's the superior warrior and tactician, and nothing Dr. Strange can do would be able to stop him from just running up on him and punching him to death. 

Also remember, the Galactus clone easily took out the octopus, but it was Thanos with his fleet who finished him off, and Thanos who planned the attack.

radish are you crazy, plot induced stupidity is the only thing that makes Thanos lose.

More on Dr. Strange:


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 









This is shortly before Dr. Strange contains a black hole.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2006)

Bubble said:
			
		

> One example of Stranges powers, remember Omega is TWICE as strong as galactus.


It isn't like that actually did anything.  It was about as effective as Spiderman's webbing, which isn't impressive.  Thanos however, took a full force energy blast from him, and then used his remote control armada to obliterate him, where Strange failed.



Showing that one page without the next is like saying.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 4, 2006)

But dude...

Strange has some powerful allies




*Spoiler*: _This is just ridiculous_ 









*Spoiler*: _He faces the most powerful foes..._ 








and so on, and so forth


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2006)

That seemed like a lot of effort.

Also, someone mentioned preptime, so even if Strange can merge with Eternity, 
*Spoiler*: _Thanos has done better_ 









Also, I am a bit confused by you.





			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> Thanos would win.
> 
> He's the superior warrior and tactician, and nothing Dr. Strange can do would be able to stop him from just running up on him and punching him to death.
> 
> Also remember, the Galactus clone easily took out the octopus, but it was Thanos with his fleet who finished him off, and Thanos who planned the attack.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 4, 2006)

It was a natural progression.  At first my thinking was that Thanos would win, no problem.  Then I stumbled upon a thread on another messageboard about the feats of Dr. Strange.  This led me to reconsider.  Currently I still think Thanos would win, but Strange has a chance in hell.

Also, HOTU is obviously out, and "The End" isn't in continuity anyway 

Thanos 8/10


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Jan 4, 2006)

just me or does omega look, very similar to thanos?

thanos meets galactus ;D?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 4, 2006)

hjkou said:
			
		

> just me or does omega look, very similar to thanos?
> 
> thanos meets galactus ;D?



Right on the money; a clone.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2006)

hjkou said:
			
		

> just me or does omega look, very similar to thanos?
> 
> thanos meets galactus ;D?


That makes sense, because it is a clone of Thanos which has Galactus' DNA as well.


> Also, HOTU is obviously out, and "The End" isn't in continuity anyway


Oh yea, I was just countering the "fuse with Eternity" page, which is also out.

I think anyone has a chance in hell, I mean Spiderman once beat up Firelord.  Strange has a bit better than that, so I'll agree with 2/10 for the good Doctor.


----------



## Spacey (Jan 4, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Omg Dr. Strange seems cool does he have his own series or does he appear more often in any othe or something?




Please answer my question?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes, Dr. Strange has his own series.


----------



## Spacey (Jan 4, 2006)

Alright, all I need to do now is find it thanks.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2006)

I know, i was just trying to show people come of Stranges powers, and the fact that it would eb an interesting fight not just another X Loses to Thanos. 

You also beat me to showing that Inbetweener picture 

I did like that final battle from the Infinity Abyss  
Captain Marvel, Strange, Warlock, Thanos, Pip and Spiderman V Omega


----------



## Arilou (Jan 4, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Please answer my question?



He doesen't have his own series atm. but he has had one at various points. 

Oh, and Thanos generally takes this one, though Strange is *very* powerful. Silver Surfer is afraid of Dr. Strange


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2006)

Took control over Thor's hammer with a spell.


He defeats the In-Betweener with no prep.






Stops time across the planet, then wills time to reverse.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2006)

During the I.G saga, Strange went toe to toe with Warlock w/I.G, and stalemated for a while.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2006)

The owning of Galactus.


Twice.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2006)

Blows a full sized planet up.


Binds Mephisto.


This scan shows how effortlessly Strange can time travel. This time, he does it for no other reason than entertainment.


How about some durability feats?

First a few without his major shields, and only his everlasting auto shields. They are always up unless the plot/writer needs them down.

Anyway, he takes a full on punch to the back from Jug. Jug comments that he "put holes in traliors with that punch", Strange is up and about a few panels later.



Here, Strange takes a full on hit by a powerful laser, he then mentions his everlasting shields and the fact that he is merely "dazed".

Again, these aren't shields Strange has to put up, they are always there as an invisible mystical envelope. 



Ok. Now with his good shields.

vs Galactus.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2006)

Here, Strange fights bloodlusted clones of Namor/Spiderman/Hulk/Black Panther and Black Bolt at the same time.



Needless to say, he pretty much owns them. 

Strange h2h's Morbius and beats his ass.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2006)

Dr.Strange, power to destroy the Galaxy.



Strange can fly faster than light. He flew more than one lightyear in four days. I don't know how fast that is, but it's definitely faster than light.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2006)

So what was the point of all the scans and feats of Dr. Strange.

First. I just wanted to point out that if Dr. Stange wanted to gain cosmic items he  certanily could, the way Thanos does. But Dr. Strange is good guy. So he wont unless he has to.

Second. To point out that he has more than 2/10 chance to beat Thanos.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2006)

6/10 Thanos 

Stranges doesn't always get the respect he deserves, i mean at some points Eternity was his enemy etc 

Hes always involved when theres a Epic Marvel event, can't wait to see him in action in the Illuminate in 2006 



			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> Showing that one page without the next is like saying.




You missed the page where Thanos turned him bones into jelly


----------



## Spacey (Jan 4, 2006)

Holy?! Where do you get all those comics from?


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 4, 2006)

That was his point


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 4, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> That was his point



No, he's referring to the next page of the comic, where Thanos bids Wolverine perform his Elastic Man impression.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2006)

I got his point, and the only thing i was trying to show was the type of magic strange was able to use- An Instant Inter-Dimentional portal complete with tentacles 


mmmmm Tentacles


----------



## Arilou (Jan 4, 2006)

Is tenticles kind of a cross between tentacles and testicles?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2006)

Arilou said:
			
		

> Is tenticles kind of a cross between tentacles and testicles?



Yeah mainly used in hentai movies

(Typo my bad )


----------



## Spacey (Jan 4, 2006)

Alright tihis might be a little bit off-topic but where do you find all those Dr. Strange comics?


----------



## pnoypridz (Jan 4, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Alright tihis might be a little bit off-topic but where do you find all those Dr. Strange comics?



you can find those comics at irc

irc.dejatoons.net

#comic-scans


----------



## Spacey (Jan 4, 2006)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> you can find those comics at irc
> 
> irc.dejatoons.net
> 
> #comic-scans




Thanks alot bud  


PS. Is red reputation bar good?


----------



## pnoypridz (Jan 4, 2006)

no problem dude

yea red is kinda bad


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 4, 2006)

I thought strange would get pwned easily, but Id had alot of pics and I'd say he has a chance in a straight up bout and without preptime of any kind he'd win via finding a way to restrain thanos. But not kill him.

With preptime Strange is massacred.


----------



## Spacey (Jan 4, 2006)

Might mension that he did pretty nicely against Mephisto too


----------

